# Security Prepping advice



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Good morning all, hope all is well in prepped land!!! 

Few questions, First I'm thinking of investing in a drone...not a crazy $$$ one but one with a camera for like 50.00 incase I need to look over the town etc with video? Any advice? anyone have one?

Second... I have security cameras outside of the house. I'm thinking of buying the link below for indoor camera anyone do the same? I think these both are some good preps for security what do you think?>?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think drones have an overwhelming probability of pissing people off. Especially the watchful and wary. I know your intent is self security...... but one seeing it will likely think otherwise and drop your $$$$$ to the ground.

Of course logistics come into play here...... how close are your neighbors property?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

well its not crazy close


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I didn't see a link but I have 8 camera's outside my house. I can view them on my ,laptop my TV, and my cell phone. they have a 100' night vision so I can see my yard and street at night. They only record activity that takes place so It is easy to go back and see what set them off.
Not sure of drones.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Given a SHTF or WROL event, A drone can be a good combat multiplier. It can give you some visual intelligence without having to send out a patrol. The problem with the cheaper drones is that you do not get a very good range with them.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree, I think it can be a advantage


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have outside cameras for security but none inside. I do have a good drone but it is currently flying very low over Mish's house.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just a tip, if you do buy an expensive drone, buy a cheaper drone to practice with. You do not want to crash the expensive one because you are not very good at flying it. A Syma X5C-1 is a great beginner quad.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I kid you not. I was thinking the same thing. and that same drone.. I can use a sd card to video and scope.



MaterielGeneral said:


> Just a tip, if you do buy an expensive drone, buy a cheaper drone to practice with. You do not want to crash the expensive one because you are not very good at flying it. A Syma X5C-1 is a great beginner quad.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inside, cameras and motion detectors. Outside, cameras and thorny shrubs.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey For sure.... I don't have a thorny front or backyard but security all over... I was thinking a drone incase I cant get outside..



Camel923 said:


> Inside, cameras and motion detectors. Outside, cameras and thorny shrubs.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I can see how in a total breakdown it would be a good way to recon out of your line of sight. Or if you do detect a group approaching, it would give you a way to see how big the group is, if it's only an advanced party, or if they are flanking your property. If you do a fly over, and see them approaching your location from one or multiple angles and they shoot it down? Well that's just confirmation that it's time to drop the first one in your cross hairs.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think that you have a good idea there, but be very prudent in how you use the drone. For instance, don't let anyone know that you have it, and don't let the neighbors watch as you send it up.
Why is that? People are really stupid in some really important ways, and they are good at concealing it, call it "a front". Always use discretion, in all that you do, you will never regret it. Be stealthy and be sneaky, anyone who is your opponent will be.
I am not sure about purchasing a link, what do you get for your money, that can't be obtained otherwise, at no cost?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't looked at them lately. Don't know how ell the $50 ones are outside and how far you can see with thrm. But I disagree with the idea they aren't worth it. We've had an expensive one in the family for almost two years. My brother spent nearly $20k on it. It's mapped our property and could fly a programmed path on a dime. Thing is I don't know how to use it so I sold it. I am interested in a lower cost one likely in the $500-1000 range as what I see they can do what my brothers did just with a lot less flight time. Noise is an issue. However if you set it up to launch where you are NOT it could be a great diversion and give you some feed back until it gets shot....of course.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

def can be a advantage esp since it has a camera



PCH5150 said:


> I can see how in a total breakdown it would be a good way to recon out of your line of sight. Or if you do detect a group approaching, it would give you a way to see how big the group is, if it's only an advanced party, or if they are flanking your property. If you do a fly over, and see them approaching your location from one or multiple angles and they shoot it down? Well that's just confirmation that it's time to drop the first one in your cross hairs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have outside cameras for security but none inside. I do have a good drone but it is currently flying very low over Mish's house.


Thanks for the video footage from your drone.... not sure it was worth the 50 bucks you charged me though, I figured she was under age 50.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im going to get a drone ONLY for security reasons if need be



A Watchman said:


> Thanks for the video footage from your drone.... not sure it was worth the 50 bucks you charged me though, I figured she was under age 50.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have outside cameras for security but none inside. I do have a good drone but it is currently flying very low over Mish's house.


Does she sometimes sunbathe on the deck?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here is a good option


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks for the video footage from your drone.... not sure it was worth the 50 bucks you charged me though, I figured she was under age 50.


Yep. Sorry about that. I always heard she was younger and prettier. I got her coordinates from a reliable source so I am pretty sure it's her house.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Good morning all, hope all is well in prepped land!!!
> 
> Few questions, First I'm thinking of investing in a drone...not a crazy $$$ one but one with a camera for like 50.00 incase I need to look over the town etc with video? Any advice? anyone have one?
> 
> Second... I have security cameras outside of the house. I'm thinking of buying the link below for indoor camera anyone do the same? I think these both are some good preps for security what do you think?>?


I just saw a video for a drone they sell at toys r us for $80 called the Skyviper


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Also for a good alternative to perimeter lighting if you want to light up a lot for little $$ look at my "lighting" thread I started for a good idea


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Yep. Sorry about that. I always heard she was younger and prettier. I got her coordinates from a reliable source so I am pretty sure it's her house.


Reliable source???? You call Bigwheel a reliable source?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love drones, More challenging to shoot than skeet and those propellers really blow apart when hit squarely.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hahahahaha



FoolAmI said:


> I love drones, More challenging to shoot than skeet and those propellers really blow apart when hit squarely.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a crazy idea, how 'bout a weather balloon with a camera tied to a deep sea fishing pole? Send it up, look around then reel her back down. Of course, a large balloon floating in the air can be seen for miles, so if that would be an concern.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol..crazy



Moonshinedave said:


> Here's a crazy idea, how 'bout a weather balloon with a camera tied to a deep sea fishing pole? Send it up, look around then reel her back down. Of course, a large balloon floating in the air can be seen for miles, so if that would be an concern.....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I would be very interested in a drone, if I could use it for deploying/retrieving wireless motion sensors and/or wireless cameras.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Or maybe deploying and retrieving an antenna from a roof top. Could be useful for short term camps.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Could work..



tinkerhell said:


> Or maybe deploying and retrieving an antenna from a roof top. Could be useful for short term camps.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Syma-Explorer...123463&sr=1-1&keywords=quadcopter+with+camera

I've got one of these. Easy to learn, fun to fly and stable in small breezes.
The trick to Quadcopters, especially budget ones, is that you have a short flight time (so look for ones with larger batteries) and they are unstable in the wind. The $2,000 models auto correct for wind with GPS and Gyros.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

how is the controls,..... the one I got is rough...



GTGallop said:


> Amazon.com: Syma X5C Explorers 2.4G 4CH 6-Axis Gyro RC Quadcopter With HD Camera: Toys & Games
> 
> I've got one of these. Easy to learn, fun to fly and stable in small breezes.
> The trick to Quadcopters, especially budget ones, is that you have a short flight time (so look for ones with larger batteries) and they are unstable in the wind. The $2,000 models auto correct for wind with GPS and Gyros.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Not bad - we got one for my daughter before I got mine. Hers was more expensive and has no stability control (different brand all together). It is rough. The Syma though has inertia sensors or tiny gyros or something that keeps it fairly level when the breeze blows. Not too bad. Still a challenge but not frustratingly impossible like some I've flown.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

The one id go with is the DJI phantom


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Good morning all, hope all is well in prepped land!!!
> 
> Few questions, First I'm thinking of investing in a drone...not a crazy $$$ one but one with a camera for like 50.00 incase I need to look over the town etc with video? Any advice? anyone have one?
> 
> Second... I have security cameras outside of the house. I'm thinking of buying the link below for indoor camera anyone do the same? I think these both are some good preps for security what do you think?>?





Mozingo said:


> The one id go with is the DJI phantom


So the OP says, "not a crazy $$$ one but one with a camera for like 50.00," and your recommendation is a DJI Phantom that costs $4600. Only a mere 9,306% higher than what he asked for. Sure, if money was no object that would be one of my choices. My other one would be the Aeronavics Bot for $23,000.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> So the OP says, "not a crazy $$$ one but one with a camera for like 50.00," and your recommendation is a DJI Phantom that costs $4600. Only a mere 9,306% higher than what he asked for. Sure, if money was no object that would be one of my choices. My other one would be the Aeronavics Bot for $23,000.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I stand corrected - 900% not including camera.


----------

